

How html5-boilerplate helped drastically improving our website performance - foolala
http://blog.androidsnippets.com/2011/how-html5-boilerplate-helped-drastically-improving-our-website-performance

======
drothlis
The transfer time improved by 0.6s (first view) and 0.2s (subsequent view),
but the total load time worsened by 9 _seconds_ (first view) and 3 _seconds_
(subsequent view).

What am I missing?

~~~
jkap
I noticed that as well. After looking at the waterfall chart [1], it looks
like Facebook is screwing up the numbers, not anything they can control.

[1]: <http://www.webpagetest.org/result/110322_BT_74V1/1/details/>

~~~
metachris
Yeah, but Facebook is loading asynchronously and shows up long after the page
has already rendered.

------
pak
You do not measure "website performance" without doing many repeated (better
yet, interleaved) trials! These statistics are meaningless without standard
deviations (at the very least). I could perform two one-off trials and
conclude that unplugging my keyboard improves the "performance" of your
website by X% because there happened to be a fluctuation in network
conditions.

~~~
kirafoxx
You are probably right that the performance analysis and comparison was rather
incomplete. But in the end, the reduction of bytes and files to load
significantly improved the performance in repeated tests.

------
jarin
You can do the same thing by using Jammit with Rails
(<http://documentcloud.github.com/jammit/>) or mod_pagespeed with Apache
(<http://code.google.com/speed/page-speed/docs/module.html>).

They both have the advantage that it's done on-the-fly and you don't need to
do a build before deploying.

